# More News on future of the Cruze Diesel



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Sporty or blowing smoke? Chevy says diesel Cruze RS coming 

Despite VW's diesel woes, Chevy to offer diesel-fueled Cruze in U.S.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. Last night industry bible the automotive news reported that the diesel hatchback will be offered with a six speed manual and a nine speed automatic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> nine speed automatic.


!

It really will be like a little truck!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally GM wises up!!
Batey said that the diesel engine will be available across most Cruze models, including all of the hatchbacks, but said that it wouldn't be confined to the "Eco" badge it wore for the first generation


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

2018 Chevy Cruze hatchback delivers on our manual, diesel dreams next year - Autoblog

So now it's a 2018 model? They don't really go into explanation as to why they list it as a 2018...

Here we go: http://www.motortrend.com/news/2018-chevrolet-cruze-hatchback-get-diesel-new-transmissions/

"the Cruze sedan will be sold with a diesel option in the first quarter of 2017. The hatch will follow mid-year."

So the CTD Sedan will be a 2017 and the CTD Hatch will be a 2018?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Makes me glad I waited to buy ... might finally jump on the diesel train again (had a 1982 Pontiac Grand Prix with a 5.7L diesel) been away from it for too long!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spaycace said:


> Makes me glad I waited to buy ... might finally jump on the diesel train again (had a 1982 Pontiac Grand Prix with a 5.7L diesel) been away from it for too long!


That's a car that I think we'd all be very eager to hear more about.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The 2014 Cruze diesel came out in May of 2013 (when I bought mine). Seems like the 2018 will follow a similar release schedule (in 2017)


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I will be all over a Diesel M6 RS Hatchback.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

But with GM and their "infinite" wisdom, they'll probably still screw up the options packages and force you to get an automatic transmission and other unwanted specs when all you really want is a Navigation radio, and a manual transmission ... instead of having to get a sunroof to get the better stereo, or front and rear collision avoidance to get just one thing you want ... not all the extra stuff. Oh, how I miss the days when you could go down the options list to pick and choose what you wanted on the care you were having built for yourself.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spaycace said:


> But with GM and their "infinite" wisdom, they'll probably still screw up the options packages and force you to get an automatic transmission and other unwanted specs when all you really want is a Navigation radio, and a manual transmission ... instead of having to get a sunroof to get the better stereo, or front and rear collision avoidance to get just one thing you want ... not all the extra stuff. Oh, how I miss the days when you could go down the options list to pick and choose what you wanted on the care you were having built for yourself.


That's any auto manufacturer, attempting "complexity reduction".

That said - the only trim the sunroof is available on is the Premiere - so, yep, you're forced into an automatic if you wanted a sunroof. And the upgraded stereo.

I think that since MyLink has Android Auto, you can use your phone for navigation, "mirrored" onto the screen.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have an 16 LT with a sunroof because of the sun and sound package so yes you can have a manual with sunroof if you so desire. But you will have to get the RS as that is the only way to have a manual on an LT


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TexasRaider94 said:


> I have an 16 LT with a sunroof because of the sun and sound package so yes you can have a manual with sunroof if you so desire. But you will have to get the RS as that is the only way to have a manual on an LT


Does not appear to be the case for 2017. Only on the LT automatic and Premier, can you get the Sun and Sound package.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

That appears to be the case. I thought that an LT would receive the same treatment all around. It's probably the same for 16 except I just was not looking for an MT


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TexasRaider94 said:


> That appears to be the case. I thought that an LT would receive the same treatment all around. It's probably the same for 16 except I just was not looking for an MT


Yup, can't get a manual with a sunroof, but can get an automatic LT with one. In fact, the manual comes with very few available options, probably because they build so few.

Annoying, to say the least.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I guess we won't know what's what as far as options go until they release it (the diesel). I'd like the Bose as a standalone option on a lower trim level.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I'm just pumped that I'll have the option to buy a manual at all, especially for their turbo diesel car which won't sell nearly as well as the gas powered brothers. I can always add an aftermarket navigation radio (the sunroof is kind of a bummer but I'm a cheapskate anyway) Everyone else keeps telling me "let it go man, soon manuals will disappear all together" But I REFUSE! The day manuals stop being offered in new vehicles is the day I start buying used vehicles only.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Any details on the 9-speed automatic that will come with the diesel? 

That's a lot of shifting.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Any details on the 9-speed automatic that will come with the diesel?
> 
> That's a lot of shifting.


According to the latest 2017 GM Powertrain Products document, it will be the new 9T50


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> According to the latest 2017 GM Powertrain Products document, it will be the new 9T50


That seems interesting to me, I wonder if the 9T50 will fit where the 6T45 is on my 2012 Australian diesel, when the transmission is due for replacement? So far it has been faultless but everything wears out eventually.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> That seems interesting to me, I wonder if the 9T50 will fit where the 6T45 is on my 2012 Australian diesel, when the transmission is due for replacement? So far it has been faultless but everything wears out eventually.


Should fit the physical space envelope pretty easily. 

Getting its TCM to talk the same language with your ECM will take some serious snake charming.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I've known a few gals that could take care of that ... Oh, wait a minute, that's a different kind of snake charming ... :th_coolio:

On a serious note ... I wouldn't guess the diesel variant this time around will be much different option comparison wise compared to the Gen1 comparisons when it comes to transmission choice, although I'd almost wager a paycheck that the manny tranny and the auto will be rated for the same mpg rating, or the auto will actually be rated higher in diesel guise than it's gasoline burning siblings.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

spaycace said:


> I've known a few gals that could take care of that ... Oh, wait a minute, that's a different kind of snake charming ... :th_coolio:
> 
> On a serious note ... I wouldn't guess the diesel variant this time around will be much different option comparison wise compared to the Gen1 comparisons when it comes to transmission choice, although I'd almost wager a paycheck that the manny tranny and the auto will be rated for the same mpg rating, or the auto will actually be rated higher in diesel guise than it's gasoline burning siblings.


If I read it correctly that the ctd will have a nine speed auto, in theory it could be more efficient than a manual, a nine speed should be keeping engine right where it should be. Excited to see how the cars drive in real life and reliability.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Auto will definitely be rated higher than the manual. 

It already is with the 6 speed/gas motor on the new one.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Some very intriguing questions come to mind. First what is the true mpg comparison between the manual and the automatic? Second what is the transmission cost service and the service interval for the automatic(remember the $$$cost of VW DSG service)? Third, do I have to buy a soon to leak, solar oven, of a sunroof in order to get Apple Play? Do the interiors come in anything other than black cloth(I have a brown haired dog)? How comfortable are the seats on long highway drives? All other problems aside, VW seats are some of the most comfortable seats for me especially after I developed sciatica. Most important of all is how much would I have to pay for the joy of diesel driving? If all of these questions are answered to my satisfaction, I have a purchase to make in early 2018.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Most important of all is how much would I have to pay for the joy of diesel driving?


If they enter the market around where VW did, I think that would be a great start. I seem to remember the TDI's started out under $22K.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I think you can add about 4K to that diesel at least for the Jetta diesel wagon. Maybe 22K for the stripped down Jetta TDI sedan.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> I think you can add about 4K to that diesel at least for the Jetta diesel wagon. Maybe 22K for the stripped down Jetta TDI sedan.


True. I would like the option for a stripped down model though. With a stick.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh I want a stick but with most of the other options except a sunroof. A good stereo system with Apple Play, light colored seats that hold up to my dog, heated and comfortable seats. I don't need the super big wheels that people think they have to have now days, that just leads to a rougher ride with a shorter life span and more expensive replacement costs. I'm open as to the paint color to most anything except black or gray. Gray is blah and black is a punishment.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Well after todays court ruling it looks like I'm going to have money to spend within a very few months. However so far it's just like late 2012, I had a spare 5K show up and my niece cracked up her ride and I essentially gave her my Toyota for a family discount. That meant I needed to act fast. VW had a diesel available and Chevy didn't for several more months. Will history repeat itself?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Well after todays court ruling it looks like I'm going to have money to spend within a very few months. However so far it's just like late 2012, I had a spare 5K show up and my niece cracked up her ride and I essentially gave her my Toyota for a family discount. That meant I needed to act fast. VW had a diesel available and Chevy didn't for several more months. Will history repeat itself?


I would bet the farm that Chevy releases a diesel Cruze before VW releases a diesel anything.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I would bet the farm that Chevy releases a diesel Cruze before VW releases a diesel anything.


I agree with you. I have a friend and client that has 2012 vw tdi sportswagen, in his buy out offer to buy the car back his information was a favorable buy back and offered him $20,500 for it and he can continue to drive it until September of 2018 up to 12,500 miles a year. What a sweet deal, he only paid $25,000 and could have around 85,000 and the end of buy out offer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I agree with you. I have a friend and client that has 2012 vw tdi sportswagen, in his buy out offer to buy the car back his information was a favorable buy back and offered him $20,500 for it and he can continue to drive it until September of 2018 up to 12,500 miles a year. What a sweet deal, he only paid $25,000 and could have around 85,000 and the end of buy out offer.


That's a heck of a deal!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> That's a heck of a deal!


It truly is, they would give him a check for $5600 and do a so called fix, I am like take the buyout but wait and drive on their dime for almost 2 more years. So I think GM will have diesels in Cruze, Equinox, maybe more that will be ready for the VW folks replacing cars after they take a buy out. He was thinking about getting his fixed, I thought assuming he was sharing correct info the buy out is the only reasonable option, plus he lives in a rusty part of the country, Minnesota. Even if he had an accident and totaled his car as I understood it he would get the buy out figure. That sounded like a 777 at the casino to me.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Actually you have to drive the car into the dealership under it's own power. That means if I get tboned or the hpfp grenades I'm diddled. At that point I would get paid the post emissions scandal insurance price which almost immediately dropped 16% once the scandal broke. So I'm stuck rolling the dice until Chevy puts out their diesel hatchback maybe late in the summer? I also lose 5 cents for every mile driven which admittedly is better than a sharp stick in the eye.
And no VW won't release a diesel anything in the US any time soon. The EPA has them by the short and curlies. They will focus on electric cars since they have to build a network of charging stations anyway to settle the environmental remediation clause of the courts judgement.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was reading about the new Holden Astra hatchback that is coming out in December and came across this in the middle of the article. This is the European car and will be imported into Australia.

Our test car is a pretty-basic ‘Selective’ specification so there are no fancy driver aids or other techno whizbangs to distract and confuse things. Powered by a 1.6-litre 110kW/300Nm turbo diesel and six-speed manual transmission, it lists for around €21,000 (A$32,000) which puts it in between European pricing of a Mazda3 and Toyota Corolla.


----------

